# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  давайте общаться

## gabriela

привет! может быть, кто-то из здесь присутствующих живет в Петербурге, любит гулять и иногда поговорить о чем-то. 
была бы рада встретить кого-нибудь.
если что, можно и из другого города.
ссылка на вк - https://vk.com/gbrlfktstv
пишите, буду рада!

----------


## Akropesgreox

давайте общаться.
Я занимаюсь фото и видеосъёмкой. Ищу людей кому интересна эта тема пишите  .

----------

